# After shooting RAW, what type of file to give client



## photographyfanatic (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there. I shot in RAW. When giving them a cd of their pictures what file type is best. Will high quality jpeg do? Or is it bad since it is a lossy file? Is it best to pass on lossless files to clients? If so which type is best? Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2009)

JPEG.  Unless they specifically ask for something better...in which case I'd give them TIFF (or maybe PSD).  

It would have to be extraordinary circumstances (or as per an agreement) for me to hand over RAW files.  And in most cases...they wouldn't know what to do with RAW files anyway.


----------



## dcclark (Mar 23, 2009)

JPEGs at a high quality level (say, 90 to 95%) look _great_ and none but the most technically minded client is going to even think twice -- and even then, nobody will notice any quality loss. Plus, the files will be much smaller and easier to get to them.

Unless I really am certain that I'll need a little more dynamic range than usual, I always shoot at medium-quality JPEGs. Nobody has ever noticed.


----------



## Imaginis (Mar 24, 2009)

photographyfanatic said:


> When giving them a cd of their pictures what file type is best.



Whatever file type, file size, and mode the client requires and was agreed upon beforehand.

sRGB JPG at high resolution is common practice, occasionally a client may have different requirement though, which should have been discussed beforehand.

I do not give out RAW files unless the client pays a premium.

Sven


----------



## 16ale16 (Mar 24, 2009)

In my first weddings I was used to give both JPEG and TIFF to clients. No, now this time is over. Too much space, too much time. If they're friends or special clients or if they ask for TIFF, I give both TIFF and JPEG, but in general only JPEG even at 100% quality.

I don't think at all to give the RAW files, because they are MINE! They're like the film, who did the shots?


----------



## tmitch (Mar 24, 2009)

IF this was unpaid shoot for an up n coming young band, chances are the images will be all over facebook and myspace before you know it.    Would Jpegs with descreet watermarks be appropriate. ?   Depends on what was agreed, like everyone's been saying.


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 24, 2009)

are you saying a disc in which your clients are selecting images for you to get printed? or a final?

finals are jpeg but hi res
print selection is low res all tagged


----------



## photographyfanatic (Mar 24, 2009)

I just want to say thanks! You all are so great to share your knowledge! More questions to come from me so get ready! LOL!


----------



## modlife (Mar 25, 2009)

Listen to Imaginis

JPEG, HQ - Make sure you convert to sRGB!!


----------



## 16ale16 (Mar 25, 2009)

modlife said:


> JPEG, HQ - Make sure you convert to sRGB!!



Yes, you are right! Always remember to converto to sRGB!

But there are now even software that recognize the colour space, e.g. FastStone Image Viewer. With this software it's possible to see correctly on every monitor pictures even in ProPhotoRGB, but I think it's better converting into sRGB...:thumbup:


----------



## roadkill (Mar 27, 2009)

I might give them tiff. files as thats what a printer would like.  or jpeg.


----------

